# Steam Whistles



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am researching possible solutions for getting a working steam whistle for my Mogul (and future locomotives).

One of the solutions I found is the Regner whistle. For around $45 I can get a complete install set for the whistle. The only downside is that it has a very high pitched noise, which is great for European locomotives - not so much for American prototypes. 


Another solution I found is Weltyk's Whistles. These are a bit more expensive, and need a little bit of work to install from what I understand. However - these will produce a much better sound for American prototypes. 


So my question is - are these the only working steam whistles being produced for g-scale? Any comments on either of these or more and welcome because this is one of the few additions I have not made yet.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,
European whistles are not necessarily high pitched. Check this one out (just a humble narrow gauge engine):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjqrsv8Ot6s 

A resonator whistle (Bangham) is your best bet for a full sound.
Regards


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had both types of whistles , resonator and the Regner. The Regner unit needs a much lower pressure to operate . The Regner whistle will work at 20 lbs of pressure . The resonator unit I had needed much more pressure to work. 40 to 60 pounds . The Regner valve is also a very durable unit. I have one on one of my locomotive that is more that 2 years old and is still woirking perfectly. The Regner kit is very well made. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are some of My Whistles.Yes they take More steam,Duel Chime needs 3 1/2 bars or 55 lbs Single 20 lbs to 45 lbs ,But there are not a Pee,Pee Whistle 

https://picasaweb.google.com/105243551088729834969/Videos#


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Bob - sent you a PM with questions on your outstanding whistles!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this out for a Wheltic whistle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L78qXJDIwv4&feature=plcp&context=C4add90eVDvjVQa1PpcFO2zlfVXlTWcjkObdfiRcwb8_YoGgHlu1I=

and this for a Regner whistle:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scna...DvjVQa1PpcFO2zlfVXlTWcoyOon-HVFmLgtLkUdkk5TM=


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are videos featuring my simple below footplate whistles. They don't require much pressure. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj6Jf8MqNIY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNQcoanpK18 

Best wishes, 
Dave.


----------

